# napatawag



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

I heard this phrase, "Bakit ka napatawag?". What is the difference between this "napatawag" and "tumawag"? You cannot say, "Bakit ka tumawag?" instead?


TIA!


----------



## Lovestotravel

Napa when added to the verb usually implies it wasn't planned or it was a spur of the moment thing.
Example:
Napatawag ka pare...-This means the speaker didn't expect a call from his friend.
Napadaan ako sa isang grocery store kanina, napabili tuloy ako ng ice cream ng wala sa oras. -I passed by a grocery store earlier (not her usual route) and I unexpectedly bought ice cream.

ng wala sa oras- it adds more emphasis that you really did not plan on doing it.


----------



## DotterKat

The root verb is _tawag_ (to call).  As mentioned in post #2, the prefix _*mapa-*_ (or the completed aspect form _*napa-*_) implies an unplanned or unintentional action. Thus _napatawag_ suggests that the doer of the action did not plan on making the call.  However when taken in conversational context, _Bakit ka napatawag?_ can be taken as the equivalent of _Why did you happen to call?_  This is a more polite form of querying about the doer's intentions compared to the more direct form _Why did you call? _which can come off as confrontational.
Using the _napa-_ prefix to query about a person's reasons for doing something introduces the notion of doubt, uncertainty or spontaneity regarding a person's actions even if the action was planned from the start. The questioner introduces a nuance of politeness in not being too direct by imparting a semblance of spontaneity on the action even when it is understood that the action was deliberate.

Similarly, note the differences in tone between the following sentences:

1) _Bakit ka pumunta dito_ (Why did you come here)? and _Bakit ka napapunta dito_ (Why did you happen to come here)?
2) _Bakit ka sumigaw_ (Why did you shout)? and _Bakit ka napasigaw_ (Why did you happen to shout)?
3) _Bakit ka tumawa _(Why did you laugh)? and _Bakit ka napatawa_ (Why did you happen to laugh)?


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much, Lovestotravel! It really helped me get the clear idea of how they differ


----------



## Lovestotravel

You're welcome meetmeinnyc !


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much, DK, for your usual deep insight on the language!


----------

